# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CAD, CAM và các tiện ích >  Phần mềm mở file 3D (Viewer) hiệu quả của NTT.

## minhphuong167

- Chúng ta thường sử dụng 1 trong những phần mềm thông dụng như Space-E, NX, Catia, Solidwork...
Nhưng nhiều khách hàng sử dụng nhiều phần mềm khác nhau. Để mở nhiều định dạng file từ những phần mềm trên, NTT đã phát triển cho ra phần mềm Darwin Vue cho phép làm việc này.
- Mặt khác, trường hợp chúng ta cần trao đổi với khách hàng hay với phía công ty mẹ như Nhật, Hàn,.. một trong những rào cản trở ngại là ngôn ngữ. Darwin Vue với bộ từ điển nhiều ngôn ngữ Nhật, Anh, Hàn, Trung sẽ giúp dễ dàng hiểu đúng hiểu đủ mọi yêu cầu cần thiết.


Tính năng từ điển trong Darwin Vue


*Bộ phần cần sử dụng phần mềm Darwin Vue.*
Có nhiều bộ phận cần tới phần mềm dạng 3D Viewer.
Với đặc điểm nhỏ gọn, chạy mượt không yêu cầu cấu hình cao như những phần mềm thiết kế 3D chuyên dụng mà vẫn thực hiện được nhiều tác vụ như trên phần mềm thiết kế. Darwin Vue thích hợp với những công việc như:
- Bộ phận thiết kế cần để mở các định dạng file khác nhau của những phần mềm thiết kế, lưu lại với định dạng file phần mềm mình sử dụng với toàn vẹn dữ liệu thiết kế.
- Người quản lý: Với yêu cầu chỉ cần kiểm tra kết quả thiết kế để đưa ra những phê duyệt OK hay NG hay cần chỉnh sửa thêm cho người thiết kế trực tiếp thì Darwin Vue là một lựa chọn hợp lý.
- Bộ phận kinh doanh: Khi cần trao đổi nhanh với khách hàng năng lực công ty hay mở trực tiếp bản vẽ của khách hàng để trao đổi. Darwin Vue sẽ hỗ trợ rất hiệu quả.

----------

